# kaspersky won't let me print



## Hanamichi

In my office my boss computer is protected by kaspersky 2012, some of my frens computer are infected with virus. Now the problem is that, Kaspersky won't let my frens to print on my boss printer. Oh I forgot to tell the printer is on share. Any help please its killing me and our time too.


----------



## johnb35

You will have to go into kaspersky's settings and make sure its set to allow network users to print, it will be in the firewall settings.


----------



## Hanamichi

sorry for late reply but I don't see any such option under firewall.


----------



## johnb35

http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208281200

If that don't help, then you will have to contact them for what settings to change.


----------



## tremmor

Your saying Kaspersky is blocking. Turn off just to double check then try printing. If it prints i would start Kaspersky again then:
Goto settings
Network attack blocker. (might have to turn off). I did not see any options either for printing. try printing.


----------



## Hanamichi

> Your saying Kaspersky is blocking. Turn off just to double check then try printing. If it prints i would start Kaspersky again then:
> Goto settings
> Network attack blocker. (might have to turn off). I did not see any options either for printing. try printing.




In that case it does print, I used to print like that ( pause protection and then print ) but it lead lot of virus attacks and made the PC vulnerable, so any other tricks that would make it print.


----------

